# .NET and More > ASP.NET And ASP.NET Core > VS 2019 Courses Or Tutorials On ASP, VB .Net and Web Forms?

## DreamWarrior77

Hello back again in the ASP forums. Ok well after a bit more searching it is still confusing due to so many different options you can select when creating an asp site,
but I am thinking that the kind of project I would like to do is a web forms project.

My current problem is that I would like to learn and can not seem to find any good Free or Paid courses on asp, vb .net and web forms.
I did happen to find one on udemy but it is in c# unfortunately and I am requiring vb .net.

I may get the course anyways and see what I can pickup though..

What other places would be good to try to search for courses on asp vb .net and web forms?

Thanks

Update: Well the battle has begun Web Forms or MVC?
It seems that MVC is the more popular choice since the technology is better and can do better SEO for the URLS..
I was under the assumption that web forms would be easier though.

Still so confused though but either way I need to find some courses on these topics.
I will keep searching though..

Update 2: Ok well I now realize that web forms are kind of older and that mvc is a bit more complicated so now I found that razor pages is like a newer version of web forms.
So I am going to go with Razor pages but this makes me re-think the whole thing again though if I am using Razor for pages why am I still going to use MVC for the Project?

Can anyone explain this to me?

I suppose in this scenario I should just use an empty project and then I can add my razor pages to it without the need for the MVC project type?
I just don't see why I would use MVC if I will be using razor instead unless there are reasons that I do not yet know which I am obviously going to assume there is..
I probably can do both right? Mixing the project up with different technologies.. but  I need to understand if I would even require to use it still or not.

----------


## sapator

I haven't used razor so from what I can make out you still need to understand the basics of MVC  models and controllers.
For me standard MVC is a pain so anything else I would be gladly incorporate.
Our company still use standard asp.net for the main site and of course it's a lot easier. If you want to create a simple asp.net site,  don't see the fuss going to MVC, if you want to learn then, go for it. Personally I'm trying to curve MVC until something better comes up and I would personally much better would like to use javascript like frameworks like Angular or React and have just the server side data calls do deal with something like a web api.

----------


## bmwpete

Some years ago (2014),I wanted to develop a website from which I could provide download/maintenance options for users of my VB application, and was faced with similar problems of where to start. So much jargon etc. etc. I opted to use WebMatrix3,  which allowed me to learn HTML, CSS and Razor  while still using the VB language. Whilst the product is no longer developed by Microsoft, it still works well and continues to meets my needs. Perhaps its worth a look for you, at least as a start point.

----------


## jmcilhinney

MVC is the project architecture. The views are what the user sees, the models are the data for the views and the controllers handle the application logic. Razor is what you use to create the views. It's basically HTML syntax with Razor-specific tags that get expanded to standard HTML and snippets of .NET code. Razor and MVC is not a mutually exclusive choice.

----------

